# Zombie Invasion



## Lattimer24

I am currently working on a 4x8 HO scale layout. I want to include a zombie attack scene or various zombies in different zombie-like positions such as; walking with their arms out in front of them or eating someones brains, etc. Does anyone know where I could find pre-painted figures or unpainted figures of zombies. Or does anyone have any suggestions on how to make other figures look like zombies?


----------



## shaygetz

Welcome...interesting idea.

I regularly Frankenstein my people together from several different figures, rearranging body parts as I need them. I use a putty I make from the casting sprue the figures come on by dissolving bits of it into a small paint jar of liquid plastic model solvent until it is the consistency of epoxy. I use it to fill gaps and enhance chest and other features to make females from males---yeah I know, it gets creepy but the end result is well worth it. Just apply it where you want it, let it harden, then carve what it is your seeking. I paint over it all when finished with a coat of more solvent to smooth out the feature, let it dry, then paint...

...these two are made from 4 different poses...










...these are made from many others, the girl on the pier from no less than 5 other figures---she started out as a Plasticville brakeman...


----------



## tjcruiser

Zombies???

Transgendered people???

What the <bleep> is going on here on the Forum ?!?!?


----------



## Lattimer24

Shaygetz - 

Thanks for the idea. Seems like quite a bit of work though.


----------



## shaygetz

Lattimer24 said:


> Shaygetz -
> 
> Thanks for the idea. Seems like quite a bit of work though.


Moving an arm or removing a head wouldn't take long but, if you were going for a variety of figures, rearranging them is really your only option. I do it both for the craft and that there are relatively few poses available for people needed---many of them easily recognized in modeling circles, many more very overused.


----------



## shaygetz

tjcruiser said:


> Zombies???
> 
> Transgendered people???
> 
> What the <bleep> is going on here on the Forum ?!?!?


That's Frahnk-en-steen..._let's do the Time Warp again_...


----------



## Reckers

Shay, I love what you've done with those!


----------



## spoil9

Lattimer,
Have you looked into 15mm or 18mm gaming pieces? 15mm is actually closer to 1:120 and 18mm is closer to 1:100 according to wikipedia, but it might work as zombies tend to be smaller and malnourished anyways. Plus I'm not sure they make 20mm figures. 

http://www.rebelminis.com/15mm-zombies-and-unde.html

Otherwise I can't wait to see what you find or come up with. This sounds like an awesome idea as I am a zombie thriller fan myself.


----------



## Lattimer24

Spoil9

Thank you so much for this link. These are awesome. I'm doing a military base and field training set as well so these figures are perfect. I appreciate it!


----------



## Big Ed

Lattimer24 said:


> Spoil9
> 
> Thank you so much for this link. These are awesome. I'm doing a military base and field training set as well so these figures are perfect. I appreciate it!


Ask and you shall receive.
Look and you shall find.:laugh:

Man they sell everything now a days!

Cool link, when you first asked about them I said to myself.....good luck finding them.

But you win, they do make them.:thumbsup:

Now when you model them you MUST post some pictures here, please.


----------



## spoil9

big ed said:


> ...Now when you model them you MUST post some pictures here, please.


Yes, please. I'm sure many of us would love to see this when you're done. (I know I would)


----------



## Reckers

Great site. What scale would a 15mm werewolf be?


----------



## spoil9

Reckers said:


> Great site. What scale would a 15mm werewolf be?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scale_model#Model_tanks_and_wargaming

This is why 15mm is more like 1:120 scale though
15 mm equals six feet in the gaming world (approx) 
so 5 mm is two feet 
so 25 mm would be ten feet 
so _roughly_ one inch equals 10 feet 
Hence 1/120


----------



## spoil9

20mm = 6ft
10mm = 3ft
25mm = 7.5ft
Roughly 1/90

But from what I see on line, 20mm seems to be associated with 1/72 scale.
http://www.elhiemfigures.com/29.html

I'm thinking you may have to check these out in person and see which looks better on your layout/ scene.


----------



## Reckers

Hmmmm. So that would mean on my S scale (1:64), those werewolves would be....werepuppies. Wereterrriers. Weredachshunds. 

Well, I guess they won't be showing up on my layout anytime soon. *L*


----------



## spoil9

They do make bigger gaming pieces. 28mm, 32mm and some bigger. You can assume for the most part that what ever size the game piece is, is set for a 6ft height. If you really wanted to know for sure I would suggest Games Workshop. It is a store (online and brick and mortar stores) that sells a lot of gaming pieces. If they have a location near you you can check out the sizes for reference.


----------



## Reckers

I'll check them out, Spoil, and thanks for the tip! I don't plan a lot of buildings on my initial layout; I like a more out-in-the-boonies sort of thing. The werewolves caught my eye and I got to thinking about putting some werewolves in an isolated corner. *L*


----------



## tjcruiser

So REAL werewolves are typically 6' tall?!?


----------



## Reckers

Not all of 'em. My ex-wife was only about 5'4".


----------



## tjcruiser

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Lattimer24

LOL. Well the layout is coming together nicely and as all the figures and structures start to come together I'll be sure to post pics.


----------



## spoil9

Lol, I was just thinking about this thread yesterday.


----------



## Rocky Mountian

Reckers said:


> Not all of 'em. My ex-wife was only about 5'4".


 Mine was 5/10 so I think its safe to say ex's I mean werwolf's come in alot of sizes.
And from now on I'm not drinking anything while I read this forum.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## spoil9

Any updates?


----------



## Big Ed

Bump again....

Maybe the zombies got him!:laugh:


----------

